# Interesting ideas from the Germans...again



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

This is taken directly from the Dennerle site. It is an interesting idea that I need to experiment on. Makes one think.

"


> Thunderstorms regularly darken the skies in the tropical habitats which are home to most aquarium plants, It is thus advisable to give plants a break and switch the lighting off for between two and four hours around midday. Your plants will get by on the daylight from the window during this time. As a positive side effect, this reduced level of lighting also makes life difficult for algae.
> 
> The lighting does not serve merely to provide a clearer view into an aquarium. The right light is crucial to photosynthesis - and thus to plant growth. But how to provide ideal light conditions for the plants without encouraging algae growth unnecessarily? The answer lies in the spectrum of light colours:
> 
> ...


here is a link to their site


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

h_s said:


> This is taken directly from the Dennerle site. It is an interesting idea that I need to experiment on. Makes one think.
> 
> "
> 
> here is a link to their site


Hmmm need to go through that well... good thing I have timer bars with up to 7 programmable settings.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

As someone trained in botany, I'd say that sounds accurate, though only for plants that naturally grow in areas with tree cover. A lot of the plants we grow in aquaria grow in swamps and other areas that are not shaded. This light regimen might be great for some plants and not for others.


----------

